# Son left for Parris Island today



## Slewfoot (Apr 29, 2008)

Our son (19) is to arrive at Parris Island tonite to begin his 13 week basic training for the USMC.   He has wanted to do this for the past 8 years and we have always told him that as long as God is for it...so are we.  He is infantry all the way and is planning on being a Sniper if possible.

Please keep him in your prayers...that he would succeed and keep the Lord first in his life, that the Lord keeps him and his shipmates safe and that he serves his country proudly.

We are sad to see him leave the nest and miss him much already... he is our only child and my little huntin' buddy is all grown up.

Thanks!


----------



## dixie (Apr 29, 2008)

Done and done Levi, and I know this won't help, but no need for you to worry, he's in the best hands in the world


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 29, 2008)

You have our prayers and respect, in 13 weeks, tell that new Marine thank you.


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 29, 2008)

prayers sent for your son and your family and my family is thankful for what he is doing for us


----------



## mclemore (Apr 29, 2008)

God bless your son and your family and THANKS to him for wanting to serve our country.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Apr 29, 2008)

prayers sent, my brother in law has been in two years, you will love family day, they do a great job. You will be really proud


----------



## poochie (Apr 30, 2008)

prayers sent!


----------



## Bruz (Apr 30, 2008)

Prayers sent and my Family thanks him.

Robert


----------



## Derek (Apr 30, 2008)

prayers sent.....he will be a new man in that short time....


----------



## SBG (Apr 30, 2008)

Levi24 said:


> Our son (19) is to arrive at Parris Island tonite to begin his 13 week basic training for the USMC.   He has wanted to do this for the past 8 years and we have always told him that as long as God is for it...so are we.  He is infantry all the way and is planning on being a Sniper if possible.
> 
> Please keep him in your prayers...that he would succeed and keep the Lord first in his life, that the Lord keeps him and his shipmates safe and that he serves his country proudly.
> 
> ...



God bless you Levi...your son and your family are in my prayers. Please pass on my heart felt appreciation to your son for his service.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 30, 2008)

your family will be in our thoughts Levi

if you get a minute send him this thread...we need to tell him thanks!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 30, 2008)

My Prayers are added. Please thank him for his service.


----------



## Slewfoot (Apr 30, 2008)

*Thanks*

I am humbled and moved by the prayers and encouragement.  I must say that his name is Levi as I am nostalgic in that I used his name as a name on this forum.   He called at 930 last nite to advise that he had made it safely...he read a pre-scripted /brief notice that he would see us in 13 weeks and hung up.   I could hear DIs in the background working on others so it sounds like he is getting his money worth already!  

I rest knowing he is in good hands...especially with all of your prayers.  My wife and I are grateful for all of you!

Paul


----------



## cmghunter (Apr 30, 2008)

The 13 weeks will finish the job that you and the wife have already started.You'll be watching a man graduate soon..Thank him for his service for this great country.


----------



## AthensMarine (May 1, 2008)

SEMPER FI!!!

Just retired after 20, a few weeks ago...out with the old, in with the new!  I'm sure you are all proud.  Congratulations.


----------



## Ruger#3 (May 1, 2008)

*Prayers..*

Prayers for your family, unending gratitude to your son for his service.


----------



## DavidW (May 1, 2008)

May God Bless you and your son. You should be very proud. Prayers for all of our troops.


----------

